# Hi from Spokane,Wa



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

If you haven't guessed my name is Darryl. I'm 37, married for almost ten years, two kids. Obviously I love Halloween and also collect Star Wars Action figures. Love participateing in your great forum.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street Darryl.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

darryl said:


> If you haven't guessed my name is Darryl. I'm 37, married for almost ten years, two kids. Obviously I love Halloween and also collect Star Wars Action figures. Love participateing in your great forum.


Howdy Darryl, Nice to have ya on the "street". 
Lots of good, talented folks here.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to the fun side of the street! Hope you share and learn lots of ideas and props!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Halloween AND Star Wars... we're gonna have a lot to talk about... very much indeed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome!
And this is my other brother Darryl..... Couldn't help it!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Glad you joined us Darryl.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome! Just saw your video and it looks like you bring a lot of expertise here.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

lewlew said:


> Welcome! Just saw your video and it looks like you bring a lot of expertise here.


Sorry, you must have me confused with someone else. I don't have a video?


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

doh! well you'll just have to make one on the $20 prop challenge you're working on! my mistake. i wish i could say it will be my last. glad to have you here anyway!


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome Darryl


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey there, welcome aboard! Feel free to make yourself at home.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to da street!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forums, Darryl!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Darryl !, Where'v ya been. We'v been waiting for you to get here. Hope you have fun. Welcome.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, I never said hi to darryl. Sorry about my manners. Welcome to he street.


----------

